# Virus alert



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Urgent Virus Warning
There is a new virus going around, called "work". If you receive any sort of "work" at all, whether via email, internet or simply handed to you by a colleague...DO NOT OPEN IT.
Work has been circulating around our building for months and those who have been tempted to open "work" or even look at "work" have found that their social life is deleted and their brain ceases to function properly.
If you do encounter "work" via email or are faced with any "work" at all, to purge the virus, send an email to your boss with the words "Sorry...I'm off to Home Depot." The "work" should then be automatically deleted from your brain.
If you receive "work" in paper-document form, simply lift the document and drag the "work" to your garbage can. Put on your coat and skip to the nearest cafe with two friends and order three double chocolate espressos. After repeating this action 10 times, you will find that "work" will no longer be of any relevance to you.
Send this message to everyone in your address book. If you do not have anyone in your address book, then I'm afraid the "work" virus has already corrupted your life.

There are a lot of changes that are going to be taking place across the board as far as the servers & personal computers go.
The goal is to remove all laptop computers by June 2003 and all desktop computers by August 2003 as a part of the ongoing cost-cutting around the company. Instead, everyone will be provided with an Etch-A-Sketch.
There are many sound reasons for doing this:
1. No boot-up problems
2. No technical glitches keeping work from being done.
3. No more wasted time reading and writing emails.
4. No more worries about power cuts.
5. Budget savings on Upgrades unparalleled
Frequently Asked Questions from the Etch-A-Sketch Help Desk:
Q : My Etch-A-Sketch has all of these funny little lines all over the screen.
A: Pick it up and shake it.
Q: How do I turn my Etch-A-Sketch off?
A: Pick it up and shake it.
Q: What's the shortcut for Undo?
A: Pick it up and shake it.
Q: How do I create a New Document window?
A: Pick it up and shake it.
Q: How do I set the background and foreground to the same colour?
A: Pick it up and shake it.
Q: What is the proper procedure for rebooting my Etch-A-Sketch?
A: Pick it up and shake it.

Q: How do I delete a document on my Etch-A-Sketch?
A: Pick it up and shake it.
Q: How do I save my Etch-A-Sketch document?
A: Don't shake it.


----------



## rstinton (May 7, 2002)

Will it run Siebel version 7?

:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

quality... ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Sunny Delight !

Catch the LHD verses RHD bit up front !

J L8er


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

cheers buddy....

although I may forget to mention that tail-pipe difference... :-X :-X :-X :-X


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well I didnt tell them ! (yet) :


----------

